# Erst Testen dann Kaufen[ D3 Gästepass]



## WtNERD (31. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend Community,

ein Freund hat mich überzeugt nun Diablo 3 zu spielen, da ich da noch skeptisch bin wie gut das Spiel sein soll, würde ich es gerne erst testen wollen.
Sollte noch jmd einen Gästepass zu verfügung haben, würde ich den bitten es mir doch per PN zu schicken.+



MfG


----------

